# Stolen laptop - how to stop Amazon remembering password



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was burgled last night and my laptop was stolen. I've changed my Amazon password, but I'm using Google Chrome and every time I access my other device, Amazon has automatically saved the new password. This means whoever uses my stolen laptop can get into KDP and everything! eek. 

Having a major stress here....does anyone know how I can stop Amazon from saving the new password all the time? If people can get into KDP, they could actually ruin my life!

Geoff


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to firstly delete all your history on Chrome (CTRL+H, then Clear Browsing Data, tick _everything_--the "Clear saved passwords" is the big one, but clear the rest as well).

The next time you login to Amazon/KDP with your details, you'll see the bar at the top asking to remember the login details. This time, click "Never for this site".

And Bingo was his name, oh.

=)

PS Sorry you got burgled--that sucks balls.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Don't know if this'll help

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1181035?hl=en

Reset sync on your google dashboard and choose a new passphrase. The other computer would need to know the new passphrase to get updates.


----------



## Jacob Crow (Jun 25, 2013)

I run a virus removal program daily that removes everything; including passwords.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks all. What a nightmare. To be fair, they really didn't get much of value...it was just the laptop with passwords etc. They'll probably just throw it to a pawn shop where it'll get wiped and sold as second hand, so I'm hoping all will be a-ok. However, NEVER keeping passwords saved in browsers again!

Geoff


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

You didn't have to enter a password to login to the computer?


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

swolf said:


> You didn't have to enter a password to login to the computer?


No. You used too, but I had to restore to factory settings a few months back and 'doh' I didn't put pass-lock back on. That'll teach me.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

So the problem isn't keeping passwords saved in browsers.  Being lazy, I'd rather enter one password to login than have to enter the password for each individual website.

Sorry to hear you got ripped off.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

swolf said:


> So the problem isn't keeping passwords saved in browsers. Being lazy, I'd rather enter one password to login than have to enter the password for each individual website.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got ripped off.


Thanks, swolf. You're right...I should've password protected laptop. I've learned from mistakes, and luckily it seems the insurers are happy to pay for a new replacement. #silverlining


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Also, maybe I'm missing something, but what normally happens when you save a password for a website, it gets stored in a cookie, which is a file on the browser's computer.  It's not stored at Amazon.  (Well, it is, but only to match the one you enter.)

Other machines would have their own cookies, so saving it on one wouldn't affect the others.

Is there some feature of Chrome I'm not aware of, that synchs cookies across different machines?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

GWakeling said:


> and luckily it seems the insurers are happy to pay for a new replacement. #silverlining


Sweet!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

swolf said:


> Is there some feature of Chrome I'm not aware of, that synchs cookies across different machines?


Yes! Chrome uses sync so that all machines - tablets, phones, computers automatically get bookmarks, passwords etc changed across all platforms. Great innovation....apart from when it's not.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I wasn't aware of that.  Learned something new today.  

Maybe if you change your Google password, the laptop won't be able to synch?


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

swolf said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Learned something new today.
> 
> Maybe if you change your Google password, the laptop won't be able to synch?


That's what I've done in the end, and then disconnected my PC. Apparently there's a way to remotely clear all the data on another device but I just couldn't work out how to do it. My other half is also seeing the silver lining as it seems he's persuaded me that we really do need a dog!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

swolf said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Learned something new today.
> 
> Maybe if you change your Google password, the laptop won't be able to synch?


Yes, Tim A suggested that:



Tim_A said:


> Don't know if this'll help
> 
> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1181035?hl=en
> 
> Reset sync on your google dashboard and choose a new passphrase. The other computer would need to know the new passphrase to get updates.


I think that's the thing to do. I might also do some research on Google Chrome to find out if there's anything else that can be done after the fact . . . . I'm thinking there's probably an FAQ that says something like, "My laptop was stolen but Chrome keeps updating when I change passwords to sites, how do I lock the laptop from the thief?"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Whatever else you do, you should also actually change your passwords on all web site accounts.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------

